

How much equity should I offer a writer to work on my iPhone app? - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/08/05/ask-fair-how-much-should-i-offer-a-writer-to-work-on-my-iphone-app/

======
vaksel
well what do you mean by writer? Do you mean someone to write "Click here to
do blank" ? or do you mean someone to write the "FAQ"...either way its
something you should be able to do yourself.

And if you need to get a copy writer, those guys are cheap, there is no reason
to give up equity over a $100 contribution

~~~
alain94040
In the article, the guy needs more than one month of writing. That's not a
FAQ. I don't know the details, but if the iPhone app is an adventure game with
a captivating story, the writer is worth a lot.

~~~
vaksel
Writers are cheap. There are thousands of english majors out there, looking
for work. A few hundred bucks should cover anything short of writing a 300
page novel.

I doubt its a game, if you are not creative enough to come up with a
compelling story, you probably aren't creative enough to come up with designs
for the game sprites.

~~~
wlievens
> I doubt its a game, if you are not creative enough to come up with a
> compelling story, you probably aren't creative enough to come up with
> designs for the game sprites.

How could you possibly know that? Most retail games right now employ several
writers. Granted, this is about an iPhone game, so it's of a smaller scale,
but a good adventure game could definitely use a writer.

Also, building a game isn't about "designs for the game sprites" alone. He
could outsource that too. It's perfectly possible for a person to be very
creative, yet be unskilled at art and/or writing.

------
DenisM
Founder pie calculator: how to bring meaningful structure into discussions
about dividing the equity among contributors.

[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%2...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

~~~
alain94040
Impressive! Except there is no actual calculator. I'd also question the
"business plan" category. Maybe as a side-project I could develop such an
online calculator.

However, I have a gut feeling that the computer should not be the one telling
you how to split the pie. Can it really be automated (even if only to give you
a starting point)?

~~~
DenisM
The point of the FPC is to provide framework for having a discussion and make
sure nothing is left implicit. You can assign zero (or negative:-)) weight to
the business plan if you chose so, but at least this implicit assumption will
now be on the table for both of you to see and discuss.

------
alain94040
30%

